# Netzwerkeinstellungen nachinstallieren



## Matzmatz (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute. Hier mal wieder ne richtige Anfängerfrage. Habe bei der Einrichtung meines Homenet (2 Rechner) beim Win98-Client erstmal eine alte Netzwerkkarte mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen und über den Gerätemanager deinstalliert. Danach waren natürlich auch der "Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke" und alle Protokolle verschwunden. Problem: Nach der Installation der neuen Netzwerkkarte erscheint jetzt beim Aufruf der Netzzwerkeinstellungen in der Systemsteuerung die Fehlermeldung: "Das Netzwerk ist unvollständig. Möchten Sie fortfahren?". Wenn ich nun versuche Protokolle etc. hinzuzufügen, tut sich nüscht, nada, nothing. Kann man das über die Win98-Installations-CD nachinstallieren oder gibt es eine andere Lösung? Ein ganz Verzweifelter


----------



## FrankO (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
hast Du mal versucht die alte Karte nochmal einzubauen? 
Und danach die neue Karte einzubauen ohne die Alte zu deinstallieren?

viele Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## fenriz (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe Win98 schon Jahre nicht mehr benutzt, ich glaube aber, das man über Systemsteuerung->Software ( oder wo man Windows Komponenten nachinstallieren kann) die Netzwerkfunktionalität erneut installieren kann.


----------

